# Need a little bit of advice.



## RayRays1981 (Nov 5, 2010)

My soon to be ex-wife are of course going through divorce but she ensures that she makes it a living hell because we live with my relatives what I do not get is she wants to take our children but the funny part of all this is she will leave for days at a time and not even bother to contact her kids I have to force my daughter to text her or call her. Which in to say the least the kids never ask about her or anything and they are calm and rarely even squabble or fight but as soon as she comes back they are right back at it again. I'm at my wits end with all of this I just want her out and she refuses to leave without the kids that she always leaves behind. In my state we have homestead laws that block me from just sayin get your stuff and go. I'm just tired and sick everytime she walks into that house. She tells the kids to have me do everything while she sits on the phone or her computer. And yet she wants to take the kids. I tried to be civil but it always ends up to be an argument. She's really manipulative and as soon as she cries everybody is like oh it's ok except my family because they know they see it. Just need a little bit of advice...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Whose relative's house are you at-hers or yours? What do they have to say about this behavior?


----------



## RayRays1981 (Nov 5, 2010)

We live with my relatives they want her out but because of homestead laws they can't she cannot afford attorney fees so she went to the clerk to file while I secured and attorney I don't know what happens since she is filing at the clerk and I have an attorney. I am finding out at my appointment with the attorney.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

